# For fans of Cozy Mysteries



## VKScott

So I'm still on a mystery kick right now, but I want a break from hard-boiled detective novels. I'd love some recommendations for any cozies that are:

a) available as an ebook
b) relatively cheap
c) light, but not so light that I have to completely suspend my disbelief (a _murder_ has occurred, after all)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diane Darcy

Anne George and Laura Levine spring to mind. Not sure on the cost though. But the books are great!!


----------



## drenee

I've been enjoying some of the Nero Wolfe books by Rex Stout.  
deb


----------



## Linda Andrews

Check out Alisa Craig/Charlotte MacLeod. They're definitely cozy.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

VKScott said:


> So I'm still on a mystery kick right now, but I want a break from hard-boiled detective novels. I'd love some recommendations for any cozies that are:
> 
> a) available as an ebook
> b) relatively cheap
> c) light, but not so light that I have to completely suspend my disbelief (a _murder_ has occurred, after all)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm thinking Josephine Tey or Dorothy L. Sayers. Patricia Wentworth is good, also Patricia Highsmith. 
I love all of these classics.


----------



## history_lover

Watch the freebies, there's usually some cozies there. At the moment, for example, there's:

   

I also enjoyed:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Elizabeth Peters' _Amelia Peobody_ series qualifies I think. But (my opinion) they're not as . . . . vapid. . . as some cozy series. Start at the beginning with


----------



## drenee

This one is only 1.99. Looks really good. 
deb


----------



## LaRita

How about the Death on Demand series by Carolyn G. Hart?  Definitely cozy, with some great characters.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Here are a couple that my book club has read and really enjoyed...

"State of the onion" by Julie Hyzy (1st in a series about the White House chef. Very enjoyable)

"On what grounds" by Cleo Coyle (1st in series set in a coffee shop. You can smell the coffee brewing when you read it)

"Chocolate chip cookie murder" by Joanne Fluke (1st in series set in a bakery)

Anything by Diane Mott Davidson - her stories are set in a small town in Colorado about a caterer and people always seem to die at her events - and she ends up solving them.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Thoroughly enjoyed both of these.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

history_lover said:


> Watch the freebies, there's usually some cozies there. At the moment, for example, there's:


Thanks for the freebies!!!


----------



## drenee

This one is 7.99. I loved this book so very much. 
One of the best cozy mysteries I have ever read.
deb


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I second history_lover's suggestion of _Spying In High Heels_. I've got the first three books in that series and they're really fun.


----------



## 31842

Have you read the No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency yet? It is one of my favorite series in the whole wide world. Gorgeous writing, delicious characters... It is like a warm hug. You know. With some murder mixed in.


----------



## VKScott

Thanks for all the great recommendations, everyone! I'm combing through samples now.


----------



## DYB

I think Louise Penny is terrific. Great story, beautifully articulated, rich and complex characters. "Still Life" is the first in a series about one Inspector Gamache. I'm currently reading the second, "A Fatal Grace," and think it's even better than the first one. ("Still Life" is currently only $2.99, so grab it!!!)


----------



## BethCaudill

These are the some series I follow:

Benni Harper quilt mysteries starts with Fool's Puzzle by Earlene Fowler

Teashop Mysteries start with Death by Darjeeling by Laura Childs

for a touch of the paranormal - Vintage Magic Mysteries start with A Veiled Deception by Annette Blair


----------



## anguabell

Ann in Arlington said:


> Elizabeth Peters' _Amelia Peobody_ series qualifies I think. But (my opinion) they're not as . . . . vapid. . . as some cozy series.


I agree, it's a wonderful series. I also love Carola Dunn (her Daisy Dalrymple series), Ngaio Marsh, Sarah Cuadwell, Hazel Holt and Georgette Heyer. I usually avoid American authors writing "British" cozy mysteries - those feel a bit fake to me, but it's just my opinion  
I found many good recommendations on the site http://www.cozy-mystery.com/.


----------



## liafairchild

Love that term "Cozy Mystery." I'm not 100% sure what that is, but it sounds like Assassin's Village may fit the bill. It's by Faith Mortimer. I read that and it had very developed characters in a small village. Very cozy!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

drenee said:


> I've been enjoying some of the Nero Wolfe books by Rex Stout.
> deb


Love Nero Wolfe. I'm going to the Kindle store to see what's available. I had to give up my paperbacks when we moved. Be nice to have them on Kindle.


----------



## drenee

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> Love Nero Wolfe. I'm going to the Kindle store to see what's available. I had to give up my paperbacks when we moved. Be nice to have them on Kindle.


I've been getting mine from my digital library for my Sony. Hopefully the Kindle library lending will be implemented soon.
deb


----------



## MichelleB675

I searched and didn't find any Cozy threads that were recent, I hope it's ok to start a new one 

I LOVE Janet Cantrell's Fat Cat books. The 3rd comes out in a couple of months and may be the last, I hope it isn't the last because I love Quincy! I actually preordered the book, I rarely preorder.

  

I enjoyed Mary Marks Quilting Mystery series. I've read the first 3. and will definitely read the rest. The characters are fun. The mystery to be solved is a little heavy for a cozy but the characters make up for it. If you like audiobooks, this series is also very fun to listen to.

   

I enjoyed the first Magical Bakery book by Bailey Cates, and plan to read the rest. 
And of course Amelia Peabody series by Elizabeth Peters.

I'm looking forward to starting Joanne Fluke soon, just have a few more books to get first. And some others I'm looking forward to reading..

The Cat in the Stacks series by Miranda James. 
Joe Grey mysteries by Shirley Rousseau Murphy
and tons more I have around 200 Cozy books on a wishlist... and several already on my Fire waiting to be read.

so..

What are some of your favorite Cozy series? (standalones are welcome too!)


----------



## crebel

Yay, Michelle! How many times have I said I was going to start a cozy mystery thread and never got around to it?

I have also read and enjoyed the Mary Marks quilting mysteries (new one due soon!). I wasn't wild about the first one, but my mother wanted to continue the series and I'm glad I did. Another series I enjoyed recently is the Avery Aames Cheese Shop starting with:



Aames is a prolific cozy writer whose series are hit and miss with me, but I really like this one. Unfortunately, prices have increased significantly since I first purchased them in 2010.

I have lots and lots of books to add to this thread as we go along. Thank you for starting it! Do you really think Elizabeth Peters' Amelia Peabody mysteries are cozies? I guess they follow the amateur sleuth, not gory, little bit of romance; maybe it's the historical aspect that has always made me consider them "traditional" mysteries.

Edited to correct: Ellery Adams, NOT Avery Aames, is the prolific author who is hit and miss for me. I think the Cheese Shop mysteries are Aames first and only series to date (last one, "For Cheddar or Worse", was just released last Tuesday and it is next up in my TBR list).


----------



## TriciaJ82

crebel said:


> Aames is a prolific cozy writer whose series are hit and miss with me, but I really like this one. Unfortunately, prices have increased significantly since I first purchased them in 2010.


Michelle thanks for the thread! Crebel how can you not love a book with Gouda in the title? Its my favorite cheese Here are some of my recommendations:


Crewel World by Monica Ferris
This is a craft based mystery series and at the end there is a pattern based on the featured craft in the story.


This is a recommendation by my sister. I gifted her the first one and then she ended up purchasing the rest. I haven't read them but they are lendable and I will be borrowing them from her The first one is only .99


I really liked this one, the second in the series just came out. The ending is how to make a snow globe. Its a good start for a series.


I have read a couple of the books in the series. They are all based on holidays. They feature two sisters that own a bakery.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

crebel said:


> Do you really think Elizabeth Peters' Amelia Peabody mysteries are cozies? I guess they follow the amateur sleuth, not gory, little bit of romance; maybe it's the historical aspect that has always made me consider them "traditional" mysteries.


Interesting question! I think the definition of cozy mystery has gotten very narrow lately. I love Elizabeth Peters. I think when her books first came out they were considered romantic suspense/mystery.

I enjoyed a cozy by a fellow Kboarder, A Scone to Die For by H.Y. Hanna.


----------



## crebel

Here is a series I started with a KOLL borrow (the 3 are also in KU), but bought the next two rather than wait a month at a time to read.



The books switch POV between sisters each chapter, but are not confusing at all. Lots of funny comments and well-thought out mysteries. Being the middle of 3 sisters myself where two of us are really good friends and we love the third, but she tries our patience, I could absolutely tell you which sister is which! I hope this series isn't done with 3 books, I want more.


----------



## MichelleB675

Elizabeth Peters is probably not officially cozy but I always think of it as cozy because it has humor, romance and an amateur sleuth.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MichelleB675 said:


> Elizabeth Peters is probably not officially cozy but I always think of it as cozy because it has humor, romance and an amateur sleuth.


Yeah . . . I'd say she's cozy-ish . . . .


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah . . . I'd say she's cozy-ish . . . .


Maybe that will be added as a genre category... "cozy-ish"


----------



## MichelleB675

I think I have the cheese shop and snow globe book on my wishlist.. or maybe already in my to read list. 

Here are some other series I have on my list to read..

Wine Country Mystery by Ellen Crosby    The first 3 in this series are on sale for $1.99
League of Literary Ladies by Kylie Logan
Tourist Trap by Lynn Calhoun
Blossom Valley by Staci McLaughlin
Vintage Mystery by Rose Pressey
Webb's Glass Shop by Cheryl Hollon
Liss MacCrimmon by Kaitlyn Dunnett
Teapot Collector by Amanda Cooper
Bookmobile Cat by Laurie Cass
Paws and Claws by Krista Davis
Black Cat Bookshop by Ali Brandon
Bear Collectors by John J Lamb
Coffehouse by Cleo Coyle
Chocoholic by Joanna Carl
Candy Coated by Nancy Coco

I also have some Juliet Blackwell and Heather Blake on the long list lol.

I really love the ones with cats and food/recipes.. or magic and paranormal but if it sounds interesting enough I'll read most anything.


----------



## TriciaJ82

MichelleB675 said:


> Candy Coated by Nancy Coco


She has two other series under the pseudonym Nancy Parra. The first in the series is Gluten for Punishment



The main character owns a gluten free bakery, recipes included. I have this in my tbr list, it is close to my heart because I have celiac disease. I think there are 3 or 4 in this series so far.

The other series is based on an event planner, there are 3 so far.


----------



## MichelleB675

I added those to the never ending wishlist. I had to start a new one for 1st in series cozy books.


----------



## crebel

Today I finished:



and found interesting information in the author's notes at the end. First, "Cheddar" was the last book in the Cheese Shop series  I do wish we were going to learn more about some of the folks/couples in the series, but it's also understandable to me that a sleepy small town is not likely to have murder after murder where the owner of a local cheese shop is always present...

The second interesting piece of information is that Avery Aames is also Daryl Wood Gerber of the Cookbook Nook Mysteries. I already have the first one, Final Sentence, on my Kindle and will move it up the TBR list.



I'm also a big fan of cozies that have a book-related theme. I am mostly caught up on the Kate Carlisle Bibliophile series (now 10 books long) starring book restorer Brooklyn Wainwright that starts with:



I am waiting for Book 9 to come down to something below what I consider a "hardback" price, presumably when book 10 (available for pre-order) comes out in June.

Book #9  Book #10 

Anyone have other book-related cozies to recommend? I have these two new-to-me series starters on my wish list.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I don't know if anyone has ever heard of this site but it is extremely comprehensive.

http://www.cozy-mystery.com/cozy-mysteries-by-themes.html

There is every theme you can think of under the sun!


----------



## crebel

These are the last 3 book-related cozies I read this week and the next is listed below. As you can see from the titles, not only are they book related, each is related to a different classic mystery writer. I am really enjoying them. There were a few formatting problems in book 2 with the font changing size on the same page. I reported it, but it didn't pull me out of the story.

Penguin seems to be "the" traditional publisher of cozies and I'm seeing everything from well-known authors and new-to-me authors priced at $7.99 across the board. I used to pay those prices at the bookstore all the time, but have been spoiled by most e-book prices. I'd get pretty darned excited about a sale!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Those look good, Crebel . . . . I enjoy cozies but as someone else commented, I'm not into the food or quilting ones . . . no offense to Betsy!  I like the idea of a bookstore series, though . . . 

And that's a very cool website you found Tricia!


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Those look good, Crebel . . . . I enjoy cozies but as someone else commented, I'm not into the food or quilting ones . . . . I like the idea of a bookstore series, though . . .


Not a bookstore in this series, Ann. The amateur sleuth is living with and working for an eccentric wealthy woman who is a book collector. So far each mystery has occurred while trying to track down missing or better copies of the individual writer's books. I've personally rated each of the stories 4*, but took off 1* for the formatting of book 2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Not a bookstore in this series, Ann. The amateur sleuth is living with and working for an eccentric wealthy woman who is a book collector. So far each mystery has occurred while trying to track down missing or better copies of the individual writer's books. I've personally rated each of the stories 4*, but took off 1* for the formatting of book 2.


Ah! I misunderstood . . . but it still sounds good.


----------



## MichelleB675

Those do sound fun, Crebel. I don't know how I managed to miss them in my browsing.


----------



## PB2016

I like Cozy mysteries..and I have come across a lot that I haven't read yet..

some I do like though -

Tea Shop Mysteries by Laura Childs -- these books were written a while ago, I think


Myrtle Clover series by Elizabeth Spann Craig - octogenarian English teacher in the South with a cop son

Barbara Ross and her Maine mysteries

Lucille mysteries by Peg Cochran - hilarious

Cherry Tucker series by Larissa Reinhart

Liz Talbot series by Susan Boyle

Meg Langslow series by Donna Andrews

Agatha Raisin by MC Beaton

...............................

and so on...have you guys read any of these?

thanks...


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

PB2016 said:



> Meg Langslow series by Donna Andrews


Yes, in spite of the high price, the Meg Langslow's are on my auto-buy list.

There are several other series I've abandoned or slowed down on a lot because of price. They're good stories, though, if anyone doesn't share my tightwad attitude:

Sheila Connolly's Orchard Mystery series is about a city girl who inherits a house attached to an apple orchard and stays and gets the orchard producing again - starts with _One Bad Apple_.

Jennie Bentley's Do-It-Yourself Mysteries feature another city girl who inherits a country house. In this one she hires someone to make repairs, falls for the guy, and the two of them set up a fix-it and flip-it business.

I think Monica Ferris's Needlecraft Mysteries were mentioned above. I don't do needlework but I liked these books anyway.

Lorna Barrett's Booktown Mysteries feature the owner of an all-mystery bookstore. First one is_ Murder is Binding_.

For us cheapskates, Maggie Pill's Sleuth Sisters mysteries are in KU - two sisters (middle-aged, one marred) set up a detective agency. The third sister, who they deliberately didn't invite to be a partner, keeps trying to butt in.

A series that has been wound up but has a dozen entries is Jo Dereske's Miss Zukas Mysteries. The amateur sleuth is a truly uptight librarian who somehow always manages to solve the crime and meet all challenges along the way without backing off rigid standards an inch. I really love these. They're re-reads.

Lorena McCourtney has a slightly different kind of series in the Ivy Malone Mysteries. The first one is _Invisible _(when I tried to look it up on my Kindle, I got a "no longer available" message, but then a second attempt searching by author brought it up for sale). The amateur sleuth is in her 60's, and the idea is that older people are invisible to much of the general public who ignore and discount us. Therefore, a LOL (little old lady) who sticks her nose into things isn't noticed the way a younger person would be.

I am, of course, a great fan of dog mysteries, and my favorites are:

Susan Conant's Holly Winter mysteries featuring Malamutes. First one is _A New Leash on Death._ I think this series is winding down. Holly is married now, and there haven't been the regular once a year entries in the series lately, but if someone started them now, they'd have to go through more than a dozen to catch up anyway.

Laurien Berenson's Melanie Travis series featuring Standard Poodles. First one is _A Pedigree to Die for._ Melanie starts out as a divorced single mother, but she's remarried now. There was a big gap in the series a couple of years ago and my guess is Berenson had to find a different publisher or something, but she's back on the one a year schedule now.

For those who want to look at classics, I loved Agatha Christie's Miss Marple mysteries. For some reason Hercule Poirot never appealed that much.

Josephine Tey didn't write a lot, and I don't think her Inspector Grant? mysteries are cozies, but I think _Brat Farrar_ is, and it's one of my all time favorites, but of course it's set on a horse breeding farm in England, and I'm a horse person.


----------



## MichelleB675

I think I have some, or maybe all of those on my wishlist and to read list lol.

Here are some currently on sale for $1.99, though probably not for long...

These 3 are daily deals so the price is for today (3-3) only.

  

Another Fluke book in the Monthly Deals, you have until the end of the month for this one.



These have already been on sale for a few days so the prices may be going back up soon.

   

 this one is the 2nd book, the 1st book is $2.99 

And these.. the first 2 are $2.99 the 3rd is $1.99


----------



## crebel

A cozy I had on my wish list showed up as free this morning if anyone else is interested (thanks for the heads up, Michelle).


----------



## crebel

I just found another food-related cozy mystery I had on a watch list currently listed as free. I'm not overly impressed with the cover, but it has some good reviews.


----------



## Lou Harpr

I love Simon Brett's *Charles Paris* series. http://www.amazon.com/Order-Disappearance-Charles-Paris-Mystery-ebook/dp/B006CVNU7G They are a little different--the protagonist is an aging, hard-drinking, and too often out-of-work actor. There's even audio dramatized versions of some of them--I borrowed them from the library--and he's voiced by Bill Nighy.


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> I really liked this one, the second in the series just came out. The ending is how to make a snow globe. Its a good start for a series.


I read this one a day or two ago and enjoyed it very much. I agree that it is a good start for a new series. 4-stars from me.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I am glad you enjoyed it crebel. I started the second one but haven't gotten very far yet.

Sale:


1.99

This is the second in the series but they are almost standalone. I have a read a few of the others and enjoyed them.


----------



## SidneyW

I've been enjoying the "Her Royal Spyness" series. 


I suppose they qualify as cozies, and they're very funny at times also. I'd say the Christmas installment definitely qualifies as a British country house mystery.

The heroine is 34th in line to the British throne in the '30s and solves mysteries as she tries to carry out requests from the queen. The detection really stars later in the books, but clues are dropping from the beginning of each.


----------



## crebel

SidneyW said:


> I've been enjoying the "Her Royal Spyness" series.
> 
> 
> I suppose they qualify as cozies, and they're very funny at times also. I'd say the Christmas installment definitely qualifies as a British country house mystery.
> 
> The heroine is 34th in line to the British throne in the '30s and solves mysteries as she tries to carry out requests from the queen. The detection really stars later in the books, but clues are dropping from the beginning of each.


I love Lady Georgie! They are very cozy and funny, although I think because of the time frame they often get listed as historical mysteries. I've not read any of the other Rhys Bowen series (the ones set in Ireland with a heroine named Molly, I think?). Have you read any of those and how do they compare?


----------



## SidneyW

> I've not read any of the other Rhys Bowen series (the ones set in Ireland with a heroine named Molly, I think?). Have you read any of those and how do they compare?


True, historical is probably accurate with maybe a /cozy. 

I think it's the Molly Murphy series. I haven't read those, but I want to sample them and her her older series about an Irish (I think) constable. Guess those would make great St. Patrick's reading.

I bought the first "Spyness" book for my wife a while back then got _The Twelve Clues of Christmas_ on sale for Kindle and read it during the holidays. That made me backtrack and start reading at the beginning, even the prequel that ret-cons a bit, I believe.

Here's the Christmas one, which has a nice little puzzle at its heart:


----------



## crebel

Has anyone read this first in a self-published cozy series who can tell me what you thought of it?



Book 2 is currently available free.


----------



## crebel

This past week one of the books I read was the first in this cozy series featuring a New Orleans pastry chef which I had looked at because of my love of titles which are plays on words. I immediately purchased Book 2. Book one certainly qualifies as a cozy with the food tie-in, amateur sleuth, possible love interest introduced, etc., but it leaned toward what I would call "traditional" mystery in its feel with the progression of clues and not a TSTL female constantly trying to make end runs around the police.

 

Earlier this month I was gifted Book 1 of A Tourist Trap series by Lynn Cahoon, Guidebook to Murder. Today Book 2 is one of the Amazon Deals of the Day for $1.99 and thus my TBR list grows longer.


----------



## MichelleB675

I have most of the Tourist Trap series on my massive TBR list.

There was a cozy on the daily deals yesterday too, I had bought it a few months ago.


----------



## TriciaJ82

My latest cozy finish:



I will preface this by saying I had a hard time getting into this book in the beginning. I am not sure if it was the audio voice I was using (built in, not a real person) or just because it was the first book in a series getting started. That being said the further in the book I went the more I liked it. It definitely had me craving peaches during the book. There are of course recipes at the end. The murder was not completely a surprise (IMHO)but I do like the twist that the motive was Definitely check your library for it. (I can't justify 7.99 for a cozy)


----------



## TriciaJ82

A Freebie:



It has pretty good reviews and almost 300 pages.


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> A Freebie:
> 
> 
> 
> It has pretty good reviews and almost 300 pages.


Good find, Tricia. Thanks, I grabbed it!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Cozy Deal:


.99

It's first in the series (of 3 so far), 302 pages and 4.5 stars.


----------



## MichelleB675

Some $.99-1.99 sales this morning, not sure how long they'll last.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Michelle!  Nice to see a sale from Penguin.  I added 'Well Read, Then Dead' to my TBR pile.

I can recommend the Krista Davis "Diva" series.  I bought and read 'The Diva Runs Out of Thyme' in October 2008 and have continued to buy her once-a-year releases since then.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I enjoy the Diva series as well

Cozy Deal:


1.99


----------



## MichelleB675

I picked that one up a few months ago but haven't read it yet.

another $1.99 deal..


----------



## TriciaJ82

.99 First in the series.


----------



## TriciaJ82

First in the series with good reviews. It is on sale for.99 until 04/30


----------



## crebel

Started reading this new series the other day and went right on to book 2, both 4-stars from me! Book 3 comes out tomorrow. I didn't pre-order, but will buy it first thing in the morning. Great prices for a Random House author.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Started reading this new series the other day and went right on to book 2, both 4-stars from me! Book 3 comes out tomorrow. I didn't pre-order, but will buy it first thing in the morning. Great prices for a Random House author.


There are a bunch of movies on the Hallmark "Movies and Mysteries" channel -- separate from the regular Hallmark channel -- that are, I think, based on this series. They're not bad.


----------



## MichelleB675

I have the first 2 in that series. I may get around to reading them in a few years lol.


----------



## crebel

Another first-in-series cozy I had on my watch list as a possible Prime borrow (available in KU) that is currently free!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Another first-in-series cozy I had on my watch list as a possible Prime borrow (available in KU) that is currently free!


Sounds like a female "Monk".


----------



## MichelleB675

another 1st in series deal.

Limoncello Yellow $.99


----------



## MistyMikes

I don't normally read cozies, but I thought I'd jump in here to mention the Trailer Park Princess series. I stumbled on them when I met the author in passing at a NaNoWriMo event, and her books are just charming. She has a great sense of humor!

Her first book is The Middle Finger of Fate, but I believe she has several books in the series.

http://www.amazon.com/Middle-Finger-Fate-Trailer-Princess-ebook/dp/B00FCET7JE/ref=


----------



## MichelleB675

Some more cozy bargains. I didn't see them in the monthly deals so I have no clue how long the prices will last.
First in series 

#6 in the Tourist Trap series


----------



## MichelleB675

is currently on sale for $1.99.


----------



## crebel

I've been considering this series for a while and Book 1 is on sale for .99 (normally $2.99 and also in KU). I picked it up at the sale price this morning. Has anyone started this series who is willing to tell me/us what they think of it?


----------



## kerrycrow

I never even heard of cozy mysteries until about a year ago. A woman I became friendly with writes them. So hers are the only ones I've read but I have enjoyed them.

She writes a couple different series but the one I have read is the Myrtle Clover series (Elizabeth Spann Craig is the author). Had no idea this was such a huge book niche. I'm up to #6 in the series...A Body at Book Club.

https://www.amazon.com/Body-Book-My...0JDQI8AQ?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0/url]


----------



## MichelleB675

on sale for $1.99, first in series


----------



## TriciaJ82

Firsts in the series:





1.99 each


----------



## NightWriterCT

Hello,

I'd like to try a Cozy Cat Mystery but being new to the genre I'm not sure where to start. Can anyone recommend a good one for a newbie?

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NightWriterCT said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to try a Cozy Cat Mystery but being new to the genre I'm not sure where to start. Can anyone recommend a good one for a newbie?
> 
> Thanks!


I think this popped up on my recommendations because of the other cozy, and it seems to be well reviewed--not sure if anyone here has read this series?

Mystic Notch Cozy Mystery Series

Here's the first one in the series:

 
Ghostly Paws (Mystic Notch Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)

Betsy


----------



## crebel

NightWriterCT said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to try a Cozy Cat Mystery but being new to the genre I'm not sure where to start. Can anyone recommend a good one for a newbie?
> 
> Thanks!


Can you tell us a little more about what kind of cat mystery you are looking for? One where the cats are directly responsible for helping their human solve the mystery, cats are a character in the story but not necessarily clue givers? Are you looking specifically for self-published authors, traditional, either?

In my opinion, two traditional authors who started the cat/cozy craze are Lillian Jackson Braun and Rita Mae Brown. Lillian Jackson Braun with the "Cat Who..." books where Siamese cats Koko and Yum Yum provide clues for their owner and Mrs. Murphy the cat in the Rita Mae Brown books. Oh also the Midnight Louie series by Carole Nelson Douglas. Here are the first in series for each of these:

  

Those might give you some starting points, at least on the trad-pubbed side.


----------



## NightWriterCT

Betsy and CRebel - thank you! I looked at the synopses of the books you listed and of all of them, "Wish You Were Here" really piqued my interest - so I've gone ahead and added it to my Goodreads TBR list. Since it's trad-pubbed I'll probably grab a copy from the library.

Thanks again! Hoping to curl up with my kitty this summer and get into this genre! Here's a lapcam view from the sofa:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738835571964059648


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NightWriterCT said:


> Betsy and CRebel - thank you! I looked at the synopses of the books you listed and of all of them, "Wish You Were Here" really piqued my interest - so I've gone ahead and added it to my Goodreads TBR list. Since it's trad-pubbed I'll probably grab a copy from the library.
> 
> Thanks again! Hoping to curl up with my kitty this summer and get into this genre! Here's a lapcam view from the sofa:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738835571964059648


Rita Mae Brown-- a classic in the Cozy Cat Mystery world. Good choice!

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675

Cozies with Cats... I think most have been mentioned in this thread already, so I will just name them instead of linking -

Fat Cat At Large, Fat Cat Spreads Out, Fat Cat Takes the Cake by Janet Cantrell. I LOVE this series.

Cat in the Stacks series by Miranda James.

Joe Gray series by Shirley Rousseau Murphy.

Now for some deals..

 - first in series

 - first 2 of the series in 1 book

both $1.99


----------



## NightWriterCT

MichelleB675 said:


> Cozies with Cats... I think most have been mentioned in this thread already, so I will just name them instead of linking -
> 
> Fat Cat At Large, Fat Cat Spreads Out, Fat Cat Takes the Cake by Janet Cantrell. I LOVE this series.
> 
> Cat in the Stacks series by Miranda James.
> 
> Joe Gray series by Shirley Rousseau Murphy.
> 
> Now for some deals..
> 
> - first in series
> 
> - first 2 of the series in 1 book
> 
> both $1.99


Thanks Michelle! I must say I'm partial to fat cats, myself. They're the best kind! Will check these out...


----------



## crebel

I have had this first-in-series cozy on a watch list for a while hoping for a sale.



It is still listed at $7.99 as is book 2, but book 3 is available as a pre-order due July 6 for only $1.99!



So if I go ahead a buy the first two and pre-order the third, I average it out to only $5.99 each - good as a sale, right?! Pretty sure I am going to totally enable myself on this series. 

Anybody read at least the first one?


----------



## Andra

I haven't read this series, but I think this author also writes a series about a bee-keeper.  I read the first one of those and it was OK.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Freebie:



I don't love the cover but I love the main character is an RN.


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> Freebie:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't love the cover but I love the main character is an RN.


With the ubiquitous cat/dog/pet on the cover. Same thing with the cozy I was gifted yesterday.  The category has become overrun to the point I have thought of using it as a reason to ignore books, but I think it would leave me too few cozies to consider.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I think there is a certain stereotype when it comes to cozy covers, they are definitely homogeneous. Its is like people are too afraid to push the envelope or they won't be considered cozy anymore. I totally see why you think the genre is "overrun". I think its great that there are so many options (gluten free, mathematicians that bead etc) but I have a hard time when you search kindle cozy and there are tons that aren't even 100 pages long.

Sale:
1.99
Pages: 274


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> I think there is a certain stereotype when it comes to cozy covers, they are definitely homogeneous. Its is like people are too afraid to push the envelope or they won't be considered cozy anymore. I totally see why you think the genre is "overrun". I think its great that there are so many options (gluten free, mathematicians that bead etc) but I have a hard time when you search kindle cozy and there are tons that aren't even 100 pages long.
> 
> Sale:
> 1.99
> Pages: 274


I don't mind the "stereotype" or "homogenous" look for cozy covers, they serve their purpose to tell me immediately it is a cozy mystery. I love almost all the niche books in cozies - crafting, cooking, library-related, book club-related, etc. I'm just really tired of every niche also including a pet on the cover even if the pet is not really part of the mystery or mystery-solving.

eta: I completely agree with you about the tons of cozies under 100 pages. Not interested.


----------



## MichelleB675

crebel said:


> I have had this first-in-series cozy on a watch list for a while hoping for a sale.
> 
> 
> 
> It is still listed at $7.99 as is book 2, but book 3 is available as a pre-order due July 6 for only $1.99!
> 
> 
> 
> So if I go ahead a buy the first two and pre-order the third, I average it out to only $5.99 each - good as a sale, right?! Pretty sure I am going to totally enable myself on this series.
> 
> Anybody read at least the first one?


The first book is now on sale for $1.99


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> The first book is now on sale for $1.99


Sweet! Thanks, Michelle, snapped it right up. Now I can try the first one, , buy the second at $7.99 if I like the first, and still have time to pre-order book 3 at $1.99 making the entire series a bargain at $11.97 or $3.99/book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Sweet! Thanks, Michelle, snapped it right up. Now I can try the first one, , buy the second at $7.99 if I like the first, and still have time to pre-order book 3 at $1.99 making the entire series a bargain at $11.97 or $3.99/book.


Me too!


----------



## MichelleB675

You're welcome  I picked up the 1st and 3rd, will watch the second one for a sale, or for me to get around to starting the series. Whichever comes first.


----------



## MichelleB675

another $1.99 first in series deal.


----------



## crebel

If anyone is not familiar with the Joan Hess "Maggody" cozy series, they have finally been kindleized! When I get home from vacation, I'll check to see where my paperback books quit and I stopped reading them because they weren't available for Kindle.

These books are full of quirky "*******" characters and set in the fictional town of Maggody, Arkansas. They are laugh-out-loud funny. The first (of 16) is



I am disappointed they are all listed at $6.99-$7.99 for books originally released almost 30 years ago.


----------



## crebel

Latest release in the Mary Marks cozy series several of us have been reading is out today!


----------



## MichelleB675

I love that series. The characters are so fun.


----------



## Andra

Joanne Fluke's 18th Hannah Swensen book _Double Fudge Brownie Murder_ is $1.99 at posting.
I was a fan when the series started, but have lost interest along the way and rarely pay full price for any of her books. I'd purchase it for this amount (actually I paid $2.99).


----------



## MichelleB675

Good deal, Andra. I'm enjoying the series so far. It's not perfect but it's a lot of fun and the recipes look awesome. The things in the first book that bugged me are starting to grow on me so I may not have to take a few breaks to read other stuff during the series. I have all of the books except the last 3, 2 of which I don't think have been published yet lol. I'll wait to pick up the Wedding Cake one when it's a less scary price. I bought them all on sale, and the ones I didn't buy were gifts.

now for some new deals..

    

this one is #13 in a series.. 

#21 in a series 

I probably missed a few but that gives y'all a good place to start


----------



## crebel

Another first in series I have had on a watch list that is currently on sale for $1.99 (was $7.99). I really need to stop adding the first in series books to my lists and start on the umpty-billion I already have on my Kindle! Ah well, one more doesn't hurt, does it?


----------



## TriciaJ82

In case people missed it in the booklending email:


1st in Series
305 pages
FREE (today 07/3 only?)


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Tricia.  I'm not signed up for any newsletters, so I would have missed it if you hadn't posted!  Just what I need, another first in series...


----------



## MichelleB675

Crebel mentioned this book earlier in the thread, it's on sale for $1.99 right now.


----------



## TriciaJ82

crebel said:


> Thanks, Tricia. I'm not signed up for any newsletters, so I would have missed it if you hadn't posted! Just what I need, another first in series...


Every once in a while you can find something worth downloading. I was worried you were running out of books



MichelleB675 said:


> Crebel mentioned this book earlier in the thread, it's on sale for $1.99 right now.


Excellent find. I bought the 3rd title in the series at a library sale a few months ago but haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> Every once in a while you can find something worth downloading. I was worried you were running out of books
> 
> Excellent find. I bought the 3rd title in the series at a library sale a few months ago but haven't gotten to it yet.


Running out of books... not likely to be a problem, but I shudder to think of it! 

The next installment in the Abbott series is not out until October, but is available as a pre-order. I really enjoy this series and you have time to get started and caught up before Book 5 is released.


----------



## crebel

The latest releases in 2 series I have been enjoying are out today and still at pre-order prices.

 and


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, the Maggie Pill series is in KU . . . .


----------



## Jen200

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, the Maggie Pill series is in KU . . . .


Thank you, Ann. I have added it to my KU wish list.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, the Maggie Pill series is in KU . . . .


True! I don't have KU, but I'm pretty sure I read the first book in the series as a Prime/KOLL borrow. I liked it well enough that I didn't want to wait to continue at one book a month, so have purchased the rest.


----------



## crebel

No longer at $1.99, now $7.99 - I should have taken advantage of the pre-order/release day price and not put it on my wish list.


----------



## crebel

An interesting sounding cozy that is free today.



I'm a big fan of the mystery series by Sujata Massey which are set in Japan, so I'm looking forward to a cozy in the Japanese culture.


----------



## MichelleB675

A couple of $1.99 deals for 1st in series books.


----------



## crebel

Free mystery/cozy I ran across today. Sounds like it has potential, I'm sure I have read other Joanna Pence. Anyone familiar with this series?


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm not familiar with that one, crebel.

This one went to $1.99 this morning..  the second book is due out in September.

In other cozy mystery news.. I'm up to Red Velvet Cupcake Murder in the Joanne Fluke series. Just 2 more after this one. Actually 5 but I only have 2 of them and 2 aren't released yet, and I'm waiting til the other one is on sale.


----------



## MichelleB675

I finished Double Fudge Brownie Murder last night. That was the last full book that I have of the series. I have the 2 that have a story by other authors included. I'm saving those for a while because I don't want to spoil those series.

I enjoyed the Hannah series a lot. There were aspects I didn't enjoy as much. And the part that I enjoyed the most was Moishe.. and Moishe and Cuddles. I think they deserve their own books. 

I'm not sure which cozy series I'll start on next. For now I'm going to read some other stuff.


----------



## Andra

The first two books in the Savannah Reid series by G.A. McKevett are on sale. I still enjoy the later books in the series. 
You can usually get the new releases through scribd.

Check your library if you are not sure whether you have purchased these. I have all of her books but these are new ASINs...

_Just Desserts_ - $2.99 at posting (also in KU if you want to try it)


_Bitter Sweets_ - $1.99 at posting


----------



## MichelleB675

is on sale for $1.99


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> is on sale for $1.99


That's another one already in my library, but not showing a "You already own/bought" tag. Could be something Amazon is messing with on the book pages too, because if I click on the "Books in this series" box it shows I already own all five.


----------



## MichelleB675

Was it gifted to you? The own/bought warning sometimes doesn't work on books I've received as gifts. I would say maybe it's a different ASIN, but if you're getting the warning on the series page, I don't think that is the issue. 

I gave up trusting Amazon's warning on books, I usually just check my GoodReads account to see if I've added it there, that way I'm sure, because I always add a book as soon as I buy it or receive it as a gift.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> Was it gifted to you? The own/bought warning sometimes doesn't work on books I've received as gifts. I would say maybe it's a different ASIN, but if you're getting the warning on the series page, I don't think that is the issue.
> 
> I gave up trusting Amazon's warning on books, I usually just check my GoodReads account to see if I've added it there, that way I'm sure, because I always add a book as soon as I buy it or receive it as a gift.


Entirely possible, the rest of the individual books do show "you purchased on..." I wish the "you own" warning was more consistent for gifted books.


----------



## TriciaJ82

MichelleB675 said:


> is on sale for $1.99


I am on book 5 in the series and I highly recommend them. It looks like the sale coincides with the announcement that book 6 will be released 11/1.



The preorder price is 12.99! I am sorry but its a cozy that is barely 300 pages, that is utterly ridiculous in my opinion. I have checked the audio version out from my library so far and will continue to do that for the next one as well. The synopsis makes it sound really interesting, I can't wait.


----------



## MichelleB675

There are several Cozies in the new monthly deals, but double check your accounts because most of them have been on sale  before.


----------



## crebel

I haven't looked through the new monthly deals yet, but I did succumb to a couple of newer first-in-series cozies I've had on a watch list and are currently on sale for $1.99


----------



## Andra

As a follow-up to my post on July 25, book 3 in the Savannah Reid series by G.A. McKevett is on sale. I still enjoy the later books in the series. 
You can usually get the new releases through scribd.

Check your library if you are not sure whether you have purchased it. I have all of her books but this is a new ASIN...

_Killer Calories_ - $1.99 at posting


----------



## MichelleB675

Another 1st book sale.. I noticed the price drop in my wishlist so I grabbed it. Currently $1.99. The 2nd book is out in October.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MichelleB675 said:


> Another 1st book sale.. I noticed the price drop in my wishlist so I grabbed it. Currently $1.99. The 2nd book is out in October.


Turns out I bought that last December . . . I should move it up my TBR list.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> Another 1st book sale.. I noticed the price drop in my wishlist so I grabbed it. Currently $1.99. The 2nd book is out in October.


Sounds like a fun premise! I need another new first-in-series book like I need a hole in my head. Didn't stop me from getting it.


----------



## crebel

I picked my next cozy read from the bottom of my TBR pile, and it was:



Currently in KU and only .99 to buy. I loved it! I went to immediately check the rest of the series and found they each run $2.99 - $4.99 (also all in KU). BUT WAIT! Box set of Books 1-4 is available for .99 (also in KU) as well!



Wheel of a Deal for the outright buyer and probably not as advantageous to the author. The box set does seem to be set up to take advantage of KU page reads, there are 4 'bonus' books by different authors between the end of Book one in the Stormy Day mysteries and the start of Book 2 of that series. I have skipped those for now and moved on to Book 2 of the series I wanted/expected to read.

Stormy is smart, funny, and uses some excellent sarcasm. There is some depth to the mysteries and the characters involved are unique (including Jeffrey, the cat). Fun series.


----------



## crebel

How about paranormal cozy mysteries, anybody into them? I saw this recommended somewhere and couldn't resist when I read the blurb and reviews.



I'm not much of a boxed set buyer usually, but I have succumbed twice today!


----------



## crebel

One more sale and I'll quit talking to myself in this thread tonight,  A first-in-new-series, a little bit short at 234 pages, but only .99 from Random House.



Hope everyone is reading something good!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks crebel 

some more deals...

$1.99

Book 1 may have been posted before, but I included it since book 2 is also on sale (book 3 is out in March)

 

$.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> How about paranormal cozy mysteries, anybody into them? I saw this recommended somewhere and couldn't resist when I read the blurb and reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not much of a boxed set buyer usually, but I have succumbed twice today!


If you're not sure about a boxed set, it appears that the first in the series is actually free . . . at least for now:



And I sent this one, recommended by Michelle



as a gift to a friend of mine who is, in fact, a professional organizer.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you're not sure about a boxed set, it appears that the first in the series is actually free . . . at least for now:


Thanks, Ann. I should have posted that when I did the box set. My understanding is the .99 on the box set is only for a few days, though. So I decided to take a risk on the set because of the sale.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Thanks, Ann. I should have posted that when I did the box set. My understanding is the .99 on the box set is only for a few days, though. So I decided to take a risk on the set because of the sale.


I'm not a huge fan of "box sets" on Kindle, myself, though. Even when they're on sale. I have a few and just haven't enjoyed reading them. I may like the stories just fine, but it makes it feel really LOOONNNGGGG getting through a book. And I don't tend to want to read multiple volumes of a series one right after the other.

So I decided to try the first one for free and if it's good, the others are only $3 a piece.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not a huge fan of "box sets" on Kindle, myself, though. Even when they're on sale. I have a few and just haven't enjoyed reading them. I may like the stories just fine, but it makes it feel really LOOONNNGGGG getting through a book. And I don't tend to want to read multiple volumes of a series one right after the other.
> 
> So I decided to try the first one for free and if it's good, the others are only $3 a piece.


Let me know what you think if you get to it first!

The main thing I don't care for in boxed sets is they mess with the "time in book" that I prefer on my Kindle. I've not seen one where, even if there is a linked TOC or the page flip works to navigate, that each book within the set has it's 'own' time. For example, the first cozy mystery set I posted above says I have over 6 hours and something left in the "book" even though I'm already on Book 3 and the 'dots' indicate I'm 2/3 of the way through.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Let me know what you think if you get to it first!
> 
> The main thing I don't care for in boxed sets is they mess with the "time in book" that I prefer on my Kindle. I've not seen one where, even if there is a linked TOC or the page flip works to navigate, that each book within the set has it's 'own' time. For example, the first cozy mystery set I posted above says I have over 6 hours and something left in the "book" even though I'm already on Book 3 and the 'dots' indicate I'm 2/3 of the way through.


EXACTLY!

You can set manual bookmarks at the start of each book, but the time remaining is still off.


----------



## Chinese Writer

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not a huge fan of "box sets" on Kindle, myself, though. Even when they're on sale. I have a few and just haven't enjoyed reading them. I may like the stories just fine, but it makes it feel really LOOONNNGGGG getting through a book. And I don't tend to want to read multiple volumes of a series one right after the other.
> 
> So I decided to try the first one for free and if it's good, the others are only $3 a piece.


I feel the same way to about box sets. Even though it's a cheaper deal, it feels less satisfying because even after one or two books, I still haven't "finished" the box set.


----------



## niahflame

Is there a cozy mystery series with a pet shop theme? I like cozies, and love witchy and cat themes.


----------



## Andra

I really enjoyed Madelyn Alt's Bewitching Mystery series - enough so I own them in print and electronically. The first one is on sale for $1.99 at posting.
_The Trouble With Magic_


----------



## crebel

A friend saw this cozy advertised in a Bookbub ad today and knowing my enjoyment of cozies sent it to me as a gift.



It's the first in an established series that I had not heard of and it sounds like fun (Miss Marple in Yiddish it says  ) so I thought I would pass the sale ($1.99) along to everyone else. The rest of the series, from Random House, seem to be reasonably priced at 3.99 with one exception at 7.99, so affordable too!


----------



## D A Bale

If you like a little (or a lot) of humor with a touch of romance in your cozy mysteries, the Calamity Jayne series is a fun read. They are a little older at this point, but I still pull them out to read from time-to-time when I get bored with some of the current crop.



The Halloween version in the series is great this time of year, but if you're like me, it's better to start from the beginning. Enjoy!


----------



## crebel

I had a new-to-me mystery/female sleuth/cozy recommended to me today. Well reviewed overall with several mentioning "reminds me of a modern Amelia Peabody" I picked up the first one below, haven't read it yet, but sounds like something several who participate in this thread would enjoy so thought I would go ahead and share.



If it hadn't been recommended, I might have passed it by thinking the "Treasure Hunt Mystery" subtitle and cover looked somewhat like a middle grade/YA read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Amelia Peabody is one of my favorite series -- might have to give that one a try! Thanks!


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Amelia Peabody is one of my favorite series -- might have to give that one a try! Thanks!


I moved the Gigi Pandian book to the top of the pile and read it yesterday. I personally wouldn't describe the female protagonist as anything like a "modern Amelia Peabody" (not wittily sarcastic enough  ), but she is a historian who gets involved with a mystery that includes an archeological dig. It was an enjoyable read, I gave it 4-stars (3-1/2 in my personal ratings). I liked it well enough to immediately buy #2 in the series and put #3 on a wish list.

Personal peeve: throughout the book she is referred to as "a historian", and note I used the same terminology above. However, I know the _correct_ usage is "an historian" so it bugged me throughout the book even though I never say it that way. Isn't that silly?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> I moved the Gigi Pandian book to the top of the pile and read it yesterday. I personally wouldn't describe the female protagonist as anything like a "modern Amelia Peabody" (not wittily sarcastic enough  ), but she is a historian who gets involved with a mystery that includes an archeological dig. It was an enjoyable read, I gave it 4-stars (3-1/2 in my personal ratings). I liked it well enough to immediately buy #2 in the series and put #3 on a wish list.
> 
> Personal peeve: throughout the book she is referred to as "a historian", and note I used the same terminology above. However, I know the _correct_ usage is "an historian" so it bugged me throughout the book even though I never say it that way. Isn't that silly?


Thanks! I'll definitely read it -- when I'm done the Boss's memoir and a couple other library books. 

As to the historian controversy -- according to "Quora", the English use either but American usage specifies "a" vs "an". Like you, though, I'd always been told the opposite.

I guess the answer is, "generally, it depends." 

https://www.quora.com/Is-it-an-historian-or-a-historian


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> I moved the Gigi Pandian book to the top of the pile and read it yesterday. I personally wouldn't describe the female protagonist as anything like a "modern Amelia Peabody" (not wittily sarcastic enough  ), but she is a historian who gets involved with a mystery that includes an archeological dig. It was an enjoyable read, I gave it 4-stars (3-1/2 in my personal ratings). I liked it well enough to immediately buy #2 in the series and put #3 on a wish list.
> 
> Personal peeve: throughout the book she is referred to as "a historian", and note I used the same terminology above. However, I know the _correct_ usage is "an historian" so it bugged me throughout the book even though I never say it that way. Isn't that silly?


I just brought that up to JR Tomlin. She had "a historical" on her cover. Here's her reply. Made me think.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243279.msg3389982.html#msg3389982


----------



## Joseph M. Erhardt

PB2016 said:


> I like Cozy mysteries..and I have come across a lot that I haven't read yet..
> 
> some I do like though -
> ...
> Agatha Raisin by MC Beaton
> ...


I discovered M.C. Beaton when I was looking for a new mystery author to begin reading, some years ago. (I think I had just finished the last of John Mortimer's _Rumpole_ stories.)

So I went to my local B&N and began browsing the shelves. I was SO disappointed by the quality of the writing that I encountered. I'd read a page or two, find verb tense and transition errors, or get to the bottom of page 2 and have no clue as to what was going on. I swore the that first intelligible novel I came across I would buy. That happened to be one of M.C. Beaton's _Hamish MacBeth_ novels. I read it that night, and the next day I cleaned out Beaton's spot on the shelf there in the store--bought about a dozen of the Hamishes. I got into Agatha Raisin a bit later. She is, frankly, not that likeable a character and thus an acquired taste. However, "the Raisin woman" is still a stretch better than most of what's sitting on the shelves.


----------



## crebel

I found this free book while browsing through cozy mysteries on Amazon this morning.



It has some really negative reviews during the first few months of its release in late 2012. It was apparently re-edited, re-titled, and this second edition released in 2014. Reviews after the new edition are quite favorable and the author has gone on to write 8 more books in the series, all well reviewed. Book #8 released in March of this year is also currently free and everything between are priced at $3.99.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I was going to say "Good Find!" . . . but it looks like I already own it.  It says I got it in 2013 -- since it's linking to the same place, I hope that means that any updates have come to my copy as well. Will have to check. 


eta: apparently I got it on a free promo at that time. Moving it up in the TBR queue.


----------



## crebel

A first-in-series that is on a countdown sale today for $1.99. I've had it on a list for a while now and it certainly seems to be an appropriate title for the weekend! I'm not completely sure, but I think the authors may be KB members.


----------



## MichelleB675

I was looking at that one earlier, crebel. I haven't decided on it yet.

Here is another one for $1.99. Also haven't decided on it lol


----------



## crebel

Eek, this thread has fallen almost to the bottom of the first Book Corner page!

I found this new first-in-series cozy on sale today for .99 - from Penguin Random House and sounds like a fun read. I added it to the pile.



ETA: I also found this first-in-series cozy that is currently free. It's a little short for my tastes, but sounds pretty good for anyone looking for quick reads. Four more books in the series, all $2.99 or less, all on the short side.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Book 4 of the quilting mysteries 1.99


----------



## MichelleB675

Some cozies from Penguin dropped in price to $2.99

       

       

There were lots more, I just got tired of linking lol.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> Some cozies from Penguin dropped in price to $2.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were lots more, I just got tired of linking lol.


Thanks, Michelle. My gift card balance will be in serious trouble this morning!  I didn't get far enough to see all of these, was just coming to link this one. Back to cozy shopping...


----------



## MichelleB675

You're welcome. I'm still trying to decide which ones to get. Because my PNR/UF wishlist also had a lot of price drops, and I'm trying not to kill my entire gift card balance.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> You're welcome. I'm still trying to decide which ones to get. Because my PNR/UF wishlist also had a lot of price drops, and I'm trying not to kill my entire gift card balance.


I was a pretty good girl. _only_ picked up 3 from your list (The Readaholics, Vanishing Thief, and Going Through the Notions) because I'm a sucker for mysteries that involve book stores, libraries, reading clubs and also the one I linked because I had it on a watch list.

I also discovered I purchased the decoupage mystery, Stuck on Murder, in September 2009! I honestly don't remember reading it so have to go back through my lists and check. It's possible it's a book that didn't get carried over from my original K1 to a newer version.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I have a few that ereaderiq sent to me as well


----------



## TriciaJ82

MichelleB675 said:


> Some cozies from Penguin dropped in price to $2.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were lots more, I just got tired of linking lol.


Thanks Michelle! I have read snow way out and peaches and scream, both solid reads


----------



## MichelleB675

Currently $.99. The Crepes of Wrath


----------



## crebel

This morning I got notified of a price drop to free on this cozy. Obviously I haven't read it yet, a little short at approximately 200 pages, but sounds promising.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

FYI...Agatha Christie's Body in the Library is on sale for $1.99.


----------



## crebel

I know several are enjoying cozies set in Scotland or Scottish related. A first-in-series cozy that is set in USA but is about a Scottish emporium is on sale today for $1.99. I picked it up to give it a try. It looks like there are 9 more in the series, most reasonably priced from $2.99 - $5.99 (last release is, unfortunately, $9.99). Published by Penguin and all are well reviewed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm reading the Maggie Newberry mysteries. I picked up Books 1-3 in a 99c boxed set, but it's $6.99 now.



Reading back through this thread, I see that Crebel and Ann already posted this series.

I've already read the first book and am now reading the second. The first kind of goes off-track a bit here and there. Things that don't make sense, but nothing that really throws me out of the story.


----------



## crebel

Book #5 in the Maggie Pill Sleuth Sisters cozies was released this morning (all are also still in KU).


----------



## crebel

Yikes! Our cozy thread has dropped to page 2. Since I _know_ everyone is always looking for the start of yet another series (sigh ...), I found this Irish cozy on sale today for $1.99. Sounds very promising.



I did read a library borrow of the first in a Scottish cozy series last week. It took me parts of 4 days to get through it, convoluted and mostly boring. I'm not sure why I finished instead of just returning it. Will not being continuing the series and would not recommend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So I guess I have to try the Irish one: As the author is named O'Connor, she could be a relative! . . . though my family is mostly from Galway and County Mayo . . . .


----------



## crebel

The latest in the Tourist Trap cozies by Lynn Cahoon several of us are keeping up with was released this morning. No "sale" price on this one and the shortest offering yet at 188 pages for $5.99. Book 9 available for pre-order at the same price and due out in July.


----------



## crebel

I'm not much into "witchy" cozies, but have enjoyed Hanna's tea shop series. These covers, however, may be too tempting to pass up!  Anyone read them? They are also available in KU.


----------



## sherry-mauro

Can anyone recommend cozy mysteries with romance, please?


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> I'm not much into "witchy" cozies, but have enjoyed Hanna's tea shop series. These covers, however, may be too tempting to pass up!  Anyone read them? They are also available in KU.


Picked these up from KU based on the covers. I wouldn't purchase them; they are too short for me. And the characters are kind of thin compared to her other series. But they were entertaining enough for me to read both of them.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> Picked these up from KU based on the covers. I wouldn't purchase them; they are too short for me. And the characters are kind of thin compared to her other series. But they were entertaining enough for me to read both of them.


Thanks, Andra.


----------



## TriciaJ82

1.99

Perfect time to pick this one up with the summer holidays coming up


----------



## MichelleB675

I had several cozies from my wishlist go to .99-1.99 today, they'll probably be in the June monthly deal.


----------



## crebel

I'm pretty sure I found this first book somewhere in this thread, but just got around to reading it Friday and have been zipping through the series one after another this weekend. Fairly quick reads even though they are not super short, chocolate recipes included (always a plus  ), quirky but smart cast of friends, obnoxious husband who won't sign the final divorce papers, the ubiquitous good-looking detective/love interest who won't move to boyfriend status until the divorce is ever finalized, stray 'guard' cat moves in, the MC is a chocolatier with her own shop and is addicted to Coca-Cola and chocolate.

In other words, plenty of cozy tropes, but quite enjoyable reading. A few times I rolled my eyes at what the MC gets away with when police are standing right there, but not too annoying. Good series, recommend. *SEE EDIT AT BOTTOM OF POST



Books 1-3 have been bundled



Crummy covers all, IMO, but all well-reviewed and reasonably priced.

*ETA - Having now read all six books currently available in the series, I feel I need to add a caveat to my recommendation. While all the cozy tropes are hit in this series, the books are somewhat "darker" than usual cozy fare. Spousal abuse is present throughout the series, and while the bad guys and gals are always caught and pay for their crimes, some of it is pretty intense and might not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## crebel

Latest in the Tourist Trap series by Lynn Cahoon was released yesterday.


----------



## MichelleB675

Fun series, I forgot all about the release of that book. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## crebel

Newest Mary Marks "Knot" book was released today. I'm a fan of this cozy series.


----------



## MichelleB675

I love that series.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Yarned and Dangerous
1.99 (Reg 7.99)

I haven't read it but the reviews look promising. It is the start of a two book series.

It looks like the second one is on sale as well.


2.99 (Reg 7.99)


----------



## TriciaJ82

It looks like Krista Davis has another series that was released in february. She is know for her domestic diva series but this one is based on an artist that creates adult coloring books. The first one is on sale for 2.99 and the second will be released in November and is currently 9.99. If you purchase the print copy you can color the front and back cover. I believe that the kindle version includes a digital copy to download.



Her domestic diva series just released the newest one this week.


----------



## cozymysterydeals

Hy Conrad, who was a writer on the TV show Monk (which I highly recommend) currently has a 99 cent cozy mystery available. 
Note: This was a cozy Bookbub pick, so the 99 sale is likely for a few days only.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Found another series -- probably heard about it here but only started it this past week. Here's the first book:



Essentially a cozy, but with a unique twist, and including some romantic and 'adventure' elements. Good characters, fun setting.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Found another series -- probably heard about it here but only started it this past week. Here's the first book:
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially a cozy, but with a unique twist, and including some romantic and 'adventure' elements. Good characters, fun setting.


Looks good, but not available on Kindle here in the UK. Given the size of my TBR list, I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Looks good, but not available on Kindle here in the UK. Given the size of my TBR list, I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing!


And -- I realized now that I put it in the "historical' mystery thread .... it's NOT an historical. Do we have a thread for cozies?

eta: looks like we do, though it's long dormant. I woke it up and moved these posts.


----------



## crebel

This cozy thread hasn't been posted to since June of last year, but it's a little more current.

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,230601.0.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> This cozy thread hasn't been posted to since June of last year, but it's a little more current.
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,230601.0.html


It is indeed! I've merged the two!

Thanks!


----------



## Betty Blast

I recommend the Aurora Teagarden series by Charlaine Harris for cozy mystery fans. It's also a tv movie series on Hallmark.


----------



## Jena H

I'll be upfront.  I don't read a lot of cozies, but I somehow seem to find a certain series at my local library, and--silly me!--I fall for it and take the books out.  At this point I've read about 7 or more of them.

It's the Mrs Jeffries series of Victorian London mysteries.  The mysteries themselves are actually pretty good, but I think the writing is sometimes a little clumsy.  And some of the characters seem to be straight out of central casting.  Plus, it's one of those situations in which the longer the series goes on, the more the unique premise of it seems to kind of fall apart.

But again, it's a pretty decent series.  And since there are 25-30 books (or more), it must have dedicated readers.


----------



## crebel

Jena H said:


> I'll be upfront. I don't read a lot of cozies, but I somehow seem to find a certain series at my local library, and--silly me!--I fall for it and take the books out. At this point I've read about 7 or more of them.
> 
> It's the Mrs Jeffries series of Victorian London mysteries. The mysteries themselves are actually pretty good, but I think the writing is sometimes a little clumsy. And some of the characters seem to be straight out of central casting. Plus, it's one of those situations in which the longer the series goes on, the more the unique premise of it seems to kind of fall apart.
> 
> But again, it's a pretty decent series. And since there are 25-30 books (or more), it must have dedicated readers.


The series starting with this book?



It does look like a series I would enjoy! I'll have to see if they are available through my library, because they are too darned expensive to start a now 38-book series at Amazon/Penguin Kindle prices.


----------



## Jena H

crebel said:


> The series starting with this book?
> 
> 
> 
> It does look like a series I would enjoy! I'll have to see if they are available through my library, because they are too darned expensive to start a now 38-book series at Amazon/Penguin Kindle prices.


Yes, that's the one. I know my library usually has a number of the books in it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's available at one of my libraries -- just put it on hold.


----------



## Fogeydc

I got that on a brief price-drop a couple of years ago (it's still in my TBR when in-the-mood pile).
Anything like that that I want to get "sometime" (no hurry, or even if it is, actually) I just put on my ereader watch list.
I get a bunch of deal-notify-emails that have been very useful in building my MOI.


----------



## SJ Fowler

Betty Blast said:


> I recommend the Aurora Teagarden series by Charlaine Harris for cozy mystery fans. It's also a tv movie series on Hallmark.


I read these books forever ago! I didn't know they had made into a TV movie series. Oh my goodness, you have made my day. I will have to re-read a few of those and then go watch the movie series. How do you feel it compared to the books?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SJ Fowler said:


> I read these books forever ago! I didn't know they had made into a TV movie series. Oh my goodness, you have made my day. I will have to re-read a few of those and then go watch the movie series. How do you feel it compared to the books?


I'd never read the books, but the tv movies are fairly enjoyable. Light and fluffy. They're on Hallmark Movies and Mysteries channel and star Candace Cameron-Bure.


----------



## Nina Huffney

My cozy recommendation is for *Mary Monica Pulver*'s *Original Sin*.



Traditional cozy elements include a group of people snowed in at a large old house, generational family secrets, and a 'locked room' puzzle. And it takes place at Christmas, but in a contemporary setting.

My hardbound copy is from 1991 and includes a floorplan of the house that both delights and irks me. Delightful because Victorian residential design is one of my niche interests. Irksome due to its odd scale and layout, even for the period - I mean, a bedroom without a window??

It's been a while so my memory might be faulty, but I recall enjoying and rereading it several times.


----------



## crebel

Some of us have gone back and forth in a few threads about the definition of "cozy" versus "traditional" mysteries (I love them both). I would call this one traditional as it has a police officer, Peter Brichter, as the protagonist. Nevertheless, this is a series of which I was unaware and have downloaded the first of the series to give it a go! Thanks, Nina.



Did you know this author also writes under the name Monica Ferris? I do know and have enjoyed her needlework cozy series under that name. This is the first one.


----------



## Nina Huffney

You may be right, *crebel* regarding the terms. I don't recall how much policework is involved in the book, but I think rather little considering the isolated setting. I think the other Peter Brichter story I read was pretty far from 'cozy'.

I'd heard of her 'Monica Ferris' pseudonym but have not read any of the books. I'm curious... were crafting cozies already a popular subgenre at that time?

I may need to revisit my 1984 edition of Murder Ink - a fabulous mystery reader's reference which I believe has been out of print for many years.


----------



## Jena H

Just finished reading a book in another cozy series. The book's title is Last Licks, and the series is the "Sunny & Shadow Mysteries." Sunny is a young woman, and Shadow is her cat. The book I read is probably the third in the series. It takes place in a small town in Maine, and along with Sunny there is her father and Will, the requisite cop boyfriend. Or sort-of boyfriend, at least.

I'll be honest. I thought the writing was good--not clumsy or awkward. And I liked that it is _not_ written in first person. Anyway, while those are positive things, this particular mystery was just not very good. I'm referring to the murder investigation part, in which Sunny and Will don't really _do_ anything except talk to people and gather rumors and stories. The mystery finally comes to a conclusion, but not really due to anything that Sunny did, but more from what I deem to be a casual remark and a coincidence.

I wouldn't be opposed to reading another book in this series, but I'm not going to go out of my way to find one.


----------

